# Sony A mount



## Wasp1 (Sep 24, 2018)

I currently have got a Sony A77ii and I was unable to get it here is Australia and had to get it from America, so thank to the US for still having these there.
I have got 5 lens that fit my camera and I am more then pleased with the Sony camera. I'm not a know it all but for my I know what I like and when my Sony A77 died I needed to get a new camera. I stuck with Sony as my lens will just couple on to the new one.

I have heard Sony are doing away with the A mount and I think some one said they were moving to a FE mount or something like this. My current camera has just done it fill lot of a 1000 images and then it swaps back to 0001. And this is what it done this morning.

So here is the question I am sure the lens I have will not fit on to the newer camera's, but can I buy an adapter to fit my lens and then fit on to the camera with the new mount. In this I mean so that it will still have the auto focus and all the other things we do..

I hope some one can answer this as I am wanting to keep with Sony as it suits me and my needs. Thank you t anyone who answers this for me in advance.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 25, 2018)

Sony LA-EA4 A-Mount to E-Mount FF Lens Adapter with TMT https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FSB7432/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_.ACQBbQQ91P10

Here you go. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Wasp1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you so much I have seen them on ebay and things like that but never looked any further than past my nose.
I will keep this information for later.
I really thank you for finding this all out for me.
I just con't think of any reason to swap to a new brand now that I have got all the lens.
I know if I sold them I might gt the price to get one maybe 2 new lens. 
So it just seems to be the best way to go.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2018)

Sony does hint that they will keep the A-mount ... but more Sony APS-C shooters are gravitating towards E/FE mount, so I think the time will come ... but not very soon.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a Sony LA-EA2 for my Sony NEX-6 e-mount ... not a substitute if you shoot action/wildlife as you take a hit with AF speed.


----------



## Wasp1 (Sep 27, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> I have a Sony LA-EA2 for my Sony NEX-6 e-mount ... not a substitute if you shoot action/wildlife as you take a hit with AF speed.


Thanks for you free knowledge on this and it helps to know these things.
On your point with action and wildlife I would just have to make the adjustments to it.
I'm unsure if I would notice it, but if I do or did it will just have to be go with it as its all I have.
So then making these allowances to this it might not be as noticeable to me.
All this being said I am so pleased that there are people out there that know what they are talking about.
As I know I would not have been able to answer this one.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 27, 2018)

AF speed is much better with the current series of Sony mirrorless cameras ... mine is a bit old.
But if I was to eventually upgrade to E/FE mount I would probably get rid of my A-mount and go native, I just don't like having an adapter in between ... though that will be far in the future (I hope).


----------



## Wasp1 (Sep 28, 2018)

You are far more advanced in your knowledge on this as a lot of this is over my head, yes serious, I'm not too scared to say that I don't understand a lot of the tech stuff.
I am not in this for money so I think I could put up with the adapter, that is how I feel about it today. Things might change a little when this time for it all to be swapped over.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 28, 2018)

What lenses do you have ?


----------



## Wasp1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sony a77 with 18/55mm lens
Sony DT 2.8/30 Macro
Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di Macro
Sony DT 55/200
Sigma DG 70/300 lens with Macro button

Is it lens or as you have put lenses. I say this as I was on a facebook page at one time and some female cracked it as I had it how you have put it down as. So to save any crap I just went along with her and put lens. So I'm unsure of the right way to put it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 28, 2018)

Hmm, lens = singular, lenses = plural.
Or do you mean spelling the singular as lense ?


----------



## Wasp1 (Sep 28, 2018)

I was told that I was wrong in saying that my lens which I had as lense was wrong.


----------



## wahidovic (Oct 14, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Sony does hint that they will keep the A-mount ... but more Sony APS-C shooters are gravitating towards E/FE mount, so I think the time will come ... but not very soon.





Wasp1 said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Sony LA-EA2 for my Sony NEX-6 e-mount ... not a substitute if you shoot action/wildlife as you take a hit with AF speed.
> ...


Sony hints that they will keep the A-mount ... be that as it may, more Sony APS-C shooters are floating towards E/FE mount, so I figure the time will come ... in any case, not soon.
Dafont 123Movies FileHippo


----------

